# Parking Lot lts Hornets



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I shoot every last one of them dang bees​


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Be honest. This never really happened to you. This is just a test to see what we would do.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Be honest. This never really happened to you. This is just a test to see what we would do.


Don't dis da boss.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Don't dis da boss.


Oh right. Sorry. It's hard to get used to that again.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Ok. You rented the 50 ft boom and your guys are ready to go, then bam. Ton's of hornets. They are all sissyfied and "allergic" to hornets saying they will need antidote or something if they get stung and can't work now. What do you do ?
> 
> A. Pack up and leave
> 
> ...



Send them back up with a big can of freshly opened PVC glue! :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Lead by example and get up there yourself if you want other guys to do it. If you were my boss I would have said get me a bug net hat and Im in there like swim wear.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

find a way that is good for all. For you Cletis, I would pop my trunk and take out my winter cardhardt jacket and give it to you, I would than put a pair of leather gloves in your hand, go to ACE and by screening to hang from your hard hat and tuck into coat collar, and than...............tell you to go to work.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Ok. You rented the 50 ft boom and your guys are ready to go, then bam. Ton's of hornets. They are all sissyfied and "allergic" to hornets saying they will need antidote or something if they get stung and can't work now. What do you do ?
> 
> A. Pack up and leave
> 
> ...


E. Other: Kick your ass for calling them sissies and than hang you from the 50' boom in a cloud of hornets.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

one word....NAPALM


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> E. Other: Kick your ass for calling them sissies and than hang you from the 50' boom in a cloud of hornets.


They were kind of sissys, what happened to a can do attitude.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> E. Other: Kick your ass for calling them sissies and than hang you from the 50' boom in a cloud of hornets.


Looks like the eman is a bee *****. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*hornets*

HEy. I've been stung hundreds of times over the years. It sucks. You get all swelled up and itchy for a while and I usually do go up there and spray them at 5 am while they are sleeping. Then when coast is clear the guys go up. Seems like these young guys have all these disability problems anymore. So, yes they are sissyfied if you aks me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cletis said:


> HEy. I've been stung hundreds of times over the years. It sucks. You get all swelled up and itchy for a while and I usually do go up there and spray them at 5 am while they are sleeping. Then when coast is clear the guys go up. Seems like these young guys have all these disability problems anymore. So, yes they are sissyfied if you aks me.


I'm sure that if they were highly allergic to them, they would have the antidote with them already. 

Send the kid who is allergic to get a can of bug spray. Have him hand it to the one who's not.


----------



## lightingguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Most of the bee/wasp/hornet sprays have a 20ft reach. So from the options, B then D.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They are just bugs, spray the damned things and get back to work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wasp and hornet killer . If that don't work a homemade flame thrower.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys are such manly men. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> You guys are such manly men. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You caught that guy mid "getting my undies out of my crack with no hands" move.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

CRC wasp and hornet killer most supply houses and also Lowes carries it. Kicks ass quickly and shoots at least 15-20 feet it does kill them pretty much instantly (unlike Raid etc.)


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hornets are very territorial and if you have lots of poles to work on, there will be only _one_ nest to deal with.

These are the football sized nests that can hold several hundred of the buggers. Best to come before dawn, armed with several long-range spray cans. But don't shine a bright light on `em --- they will charge the light! Unless you can have the light source come from a different place, that is!

Now _wasps_ are a different bugger. You can expect to find a nest in every pole/luminaire you work on, but there won't be as many of `em in each nest as those football-sized monstrocities that hornets like to build.

The worst to encounter are _yellow jackets_. A good-sized nest can service thousands of the buggers, and depending on where it's located, can require a professional exterminator to deal with. We had to cancel a service upgrade once, when we arrived on the job to find a steady stream of them coming and going from behind the meter box. No telling where the actual nest was, it was hidden inside the walls of the house. We ended up doing that job in the middle of winter, instead.

When I do bucket-truck work, I like to "poke" the top of the pole with a 10 foot pole first (a piece of EMT works fine) and see if anything flies out. Then I can figure out where to spray to minimize the risks, etc.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

benadryl pill as a prophylactic, in case they get stung.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Looks like the eman is a bee *****. :laughing:


After a few life changing, scarred for life episodes I just might be. 

Flashback 1983, 13 years old chasing down a wiffle ball. Crawl into some bushes and disturb a nest of some type of bees. Bees up my pants, mutliple stings, hours later sitting eating dinner, had a straggler in my underwear. Never got the wiffle ball............ 2003, 33 years old on vacation at Lake Winnipesaukee. Sweeping sand off deck and disturb a nest of bees. Running back and forth on deck swatting frantically with the broom all while the Mrs was inside with her back to me leisurely drying her hair..... 2011, 41 Years old. Driving ground rod in some ground cover type plants. Wow, lot's of bugs around here. Holy crap!!!! Disturb nest of bees. Legs covered and stung numerous times, bees up shorts, stripped down to work boots and underwear running around the customers yard yelling like a mad man.

So no, I don't like bees.  :laughing:


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

go back up after DUSK, and spray the nest.
problem eliminated.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I got stung 5 times in the head by a bald-faced hornet. Felt like I got shot I think :blink:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I got stung 5 times in the head by a bald-faced hornet. Felt like I got shot I think :blink:


I got shot in the head. Felt like getting stung 5 times by a bald faced hornet. :001_huh:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I got shot in the head. Felt like getting stung 5 times by a bald faced hornet. :001_huh:


You think.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You think.


He didn't say what he was shot with...

"owwww jesusssss Chad that went right in my eyesssss"


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> He didn't say what he was shot with...
> 
> "owwww jesusssss Chad that went right in my eyesssss"


That s**t stings


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> After a few life changing, scarred for life episodes I just might be.
> 
> Flashback 1983, 13 years old chasing down a wiffle ball. Crawl into some bushes and disturb a nest of some type of bees. Bees up my pants, mutliple stings, hours later sitting eating dinner, had a straggler in my underwear. Never got the wiffle ball............ 2003, 33 years old on vacation at Lake Winnipesaukee. Sweeping sand off deck and disturb a nest of bees. Running back and forth on deck swatting frantically with the broom all while the Mrs was inside with her back to me leisurely drying her hair..... 2011, 41 Years old. Driving ground rod in some ground cover type plants. Wow, lot's of bugs around here. Holy crap!!!! Disturb nest of bees. Legs covered and stung numerous times, bees up shorts, stripped down to work boots and underwear running around the customers yard yelling like a mad man.
> 
> So no, I don't like bees.  :laughing:


Wow. Just wow. I had that happen to me once, but 3 times?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I am highly allergic to bees wasp and hornets I carry a epi pen. But depending on where I get stung it may have me on the ground before I can stab myself in the leg so basically I would tell you to go fornicate yourself with a hot stick


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

socalelect said:


> I am highly allergic to bees wasp and hornets I carry a epi pen. But depending on where I get stung it may have me on the ground before I can stab myself in the leg so basically I would tell you to go fornicate yourself with a hot stick


Well now we know your stance on this topic :laughing:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Well now we know your stance on this topic :laughing:


Why yes eric. Astute observation


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I got stung 5 times in the head by a bald-faced hornet. Felt like I got shot I think :blink:


Swatted one one a loading dock with my ball cap. Must have got him I figured. 
Until I put my hat back on my head.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

socalelect said:


> I am highly allergic to bees wasp and hornets I carry a epi pen. But depending on where I get stung it may have me on the ground before I can stab myself in the leg so basically I would tell you to go fornicate yourself with a hot stick


anaphylaxis is life threatening, no joke situation .....~CS~


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Ok. You rented the 50 ft boom and your guys are ready to go, then bam. Ton's of hornets. They are all sissyfied and "allergic" to hornets saying they will need antidote or something if they get stung and can't work now. What do you do ?
> 
> A. Pack up and leave
> 
> ...


This thread wreaks like I stepped in a cletis pile.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

I'm Sorry, but all I can think of while reading this thread is that scene from Tommy Boy where they fake out the Police by pulling over and running out of their car screaming 'Bees...Beees...they're everywhere" and flailing their arms...:laughing::laughing:

http://www.redbalcony.com/?vid=23525


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LJSMITH1 said:


> I'm Sorry, but all I can think of while reading this thread is that scene from Tommy Boy where they fake out the Police by pulling over and running out of their car screaming 'Bees...Beees...they're everywhere" and flailing their arms...:laughing::laughing:
> 
> http://www.redbalcony.com/?vid=23525


:laughing: I was going to include that with my previous post.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This evening I go grab an extension ladder that was hanging on my fence. Wanted to re-aim my antenna. 
Tossed it on my shoulder and got 5 feet before the bees were swarming all around me. They had a big nest hanging on the bottom and I didn't see it. 

My wife saw me start running with the ladder like I was being chased by an axe murder. 
No stings and finished the work.


----------



## kevink1955 (Apr 25, 2012)

Every time I open a disconnect on a RTU I find a nest, just watch me run across a roof screaming like a little girl.

Learned that they are like my younger brother, they sleep till at least 9am. Just get there before 9 and they are an easy mark for the spray, WD 40 works also.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Last summer I got stung ... and it was from a wasp so 'harmless' that I never paid them any attention at all.

The wasp was one of the 'paper' or 'mud dauber' types. Let me tell you about the sting ...

Somewhere around my 54th birthday, I developed a 'xanthoma' just over my right eye, near the bridge of the nose. This is a little yellow fatty deposit, looks like a little scar.

Do you know how mud daubers behave? They fly around looking for caterpillars. When they find one, they sting them with a paralyzing agent, then lay their eggs inside the living caterpillar. The wasp larvae eat the caterpillar from the inside.

Well, this passing wasp spied my little fat deposit, suddenly altered course, and stung me three time in -literally- the blink of an eye, before I could wave her off.

No pain to speak of. No swelling. But, for three days I had ... well, let's just say that the wasp poison has to be related to LSD. My perceptions were definitely affected. 

Next time, it's off to the ER for me- after an immediate ammonia wipe. That stuff really messes with your brain.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Type ABC or type B fire extiguisher can help relocate them temporarily.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Things I really hate, wasps. 

I was a 10 year old, had an encounter with 2 wasp nests, I did the same thing, run around like a mad man, 30+ stings, the rest is a blur.

Now that I'm older, ladder work + wasps = a good battle plan.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont know if I have ever actually been stung by a Bee or a Wasp. 

I got a burn from a moth that had somehow got caught in my armpit one night, I woke up in the morning and my skin had dissolved in 2 spots if I lifted my arm with the remains of a moth there.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

When I was young a bee snuck into a soda can while I wasn't paying attention, went to drink it and the fugger stung inside my mouth. Still a bump there! I blow into any soda can before taking a swig now.


----------

